# Real american bully xl ?



## Cspeaker92 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is this a real american bully guy says shes going through a skinny lanky stage. Her and one other look like this but the rest look like the google pics if you look them up


----------



## Inkedup22 (Jan 2, 2016)

You really have no idea, unless you have a pedigree for her. So you have there a pit mix. Which is fine! She's gorgeous!


----------



## kazp3r17 (Sep 26, 2015)

Cspeaker92 said:


> Is this a real american bully guy says shes going through a skinny lanky stage. Her and one other look like this but the rest look like the google pics if you look them up


Beautiful dog, yea you'll just have to wait til she starts growing

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Waiting for a dog to grow won't help anyone be able to know what breed your dog is. You can't tell by appearance alone. 

With that being said many people do not breed to the breed standards, so unless you know the breeder is one you can trust, not having a pedigree you will never know what breed your dog is. 

The American Bully has four classes in the breed designated by height not width. The dogs should be proportionate and not oversized and bulging like some people breed for. 

The four classes of the American Bully are:

Standard - males 17-20 inches at the withers and females are 16-19inches

Classic - give the appearance of bullier, old style American Pit Bull Terriers and/or American Staffordshire Terrier, which made up the origin of the American Bully. males 17-20 inches at the withers and females are 16-19inches

Pocket - males between 14 - 17 inches; females up to 16 inches at the withers. (Adult height)

XL - males 20 - 23 inches; females 19 - 22 inches. (Adult height)

Cute pooch whatever she is  thanks for sharing.


----------

